# Got milk?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Was just checking the Kijiji free section to see if some items I could use for parts and found this.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...gh-chairs-FREE-BREAST-MILK-W0QQAdIdZ214658458

Uh.... for those that drink coffee that is a lot of extra milk. ;; Anyways, it was an odd stumble upon. Who knows someone here has a use for it or a taste for adventure.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

hahah just read the ad...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

lots of protein!


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

That is just wrong - on so many levels!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL she has lots of left overs


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

All I can say is WOW WTF?? hahaha


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Also in the free section found this a few ads down. Left over stag party items or ladies night or something.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-stuff-W0QQAdIdZ214660820


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Also in the free section found this a few ads down. Left over stag party items or ladies night or something.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-stuff-W0QQAdIdZ214660820


"they were of good use to me" hahahahaha


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

qualityhitz said:


> "they were of good use to me" hahahahaha


LOL....don't you want the blow up doll that was of good use?? HAHAHAHA


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tbird said:


> LOL....don't you want the blow up doll that was of good use?? HAHAHAHA


Deuce Biglow 1 reaction when first chilling on the bed then in crazy boiling mode next. 

Errr I better explain that one better before other minds so off the handles. It's the scene in Deuce BIgalow 1 where he is relaxing in Antiones home and decides to relax on his bed before be finds a rubber sock (  ) that causes him to freak out and pull everything off the bed and put into large stock pots on the stove with boiling water. LOL..


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Are these real...?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

that's....weird


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

The milk I think is real as I've heard of breast feeding moms storing extra milk but the blow up doll thing was a good giggle. Who knows what it was used forbefore they're givin it away.;


----------

